# Greetings!!!



## Mighty Mice Mousery (May 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I am currently a hopeful new breeder expecting my first buck for my starter does any time now. LOL! Im terribly nervous and very excited about the prospect of breeding Fancy Mice. I am sincerely looking forward to visiting here and learning whatever there is to know. hope to meet and exchainge info with all of you here very soon!!!

MMM


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome ..... Where are you located ? Just curious in case there is going to be a breeder near to me .... You will find this forum very friendly and informative.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Oops .... just spotted the New Orleans...... Might be a tiny bit too far for me :lol:


----------



## Mighty Mice Mousery (May 14, 2009)

LOL!

New Orleans LA! Home of Mardi Gras!!! *Wink. are there any other breeders in my area???

MMM


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi MMM, welcome to the forum. Was just wondering if your mice participate in Mardi Gras? Where on earth do you put the beads?! lol :shock:

You'll find breeding very rewarding, nothing to be nervous about at all.. many of us are on hand to give you a helping hand when you need it.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Mighty Mice Mousery (May 14, 2009)

LOL!

YES! thats what seed beads are for!! on Mardi Gras each cage gets decked out and each group gets a hand strung eddible bead necklace to share. works great and they love playing with it!!! PS!!! I GOTS MY MALE!!! WHOOT! Mita got first dibbs and shes been with him less than a week and shes already chubbing up!!!! I cant wait!!! the Males name is Flame... hes a vivid flame yellow orange self in color with red eyes!!! absolutely gorgious!! Mita is champagne and white and I cant wait to see the kits from this pairing!!!

MMM


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas...


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## ChancedOutlaw (May 31, 2009)

I am from south east Louisiana, also. Lafourche Parish.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

